# Landing fees submitted post all verification done, still waiting for PPR post 55 days



## SahilBhanot420 (Jul 27, 2016)

Dear All,
I have submitted my landing fees on 15th March 2018. All my medicals, PCC are done and now i am waiting for PPR. As it's been 55 days, I have submitted by landing fees post all the verification done. Could anyone advise, what should be done in this case.

Your advice is highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Sahil Bhanot


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to relax and wait. Be patient.


----------



## SahilBhanot420 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks for the response Auld Yin. 

Here the issue is, people who have submitted the fees after me got their VISA stamped and i am still waiting for the PPR.

Do you have any idea, after how many days once could post an inquiry demanding the status of the application?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You are dealing with a government bureaucracy. They never do anything quickly, logically, or efficiently.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

colchar said:


> You are dealing with a government bureaucracy. They never do anything quickly, logically, or efficiently.


And never DEMAND a response. That could well be the road to more delay.


----------



## SahilBhanot420 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thank you all for your reply....generally, how many days it takes to get the ppr request....i mean to say maximum threshold value....?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

SahilBhanot420 said:


> Thank you all for your reply....generally, how many days it takes to get the ppr request....i mean to say maximum threshold value....?


Nobody knows.


----------



## SahilBhanot420 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks a lot Colchar.
I came to know via customer care that my VISA office is New Delhi(India).
Does VISA office also plays a role in processing the application on time?
Applying for GCMS notes would be helpful in knowing the exact status of the application?


----------

